# Max



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

Some of you know I recently lost my best friend of 15 years Big Bubba Cummings. It's been really hard being here without him. The next day a stranger showed up at my door with a brown paper sack with a 4 week old kitten in it. That was the same way I got Big Bubba in Tulsa OK...So I took the kitten even tho it was sooner than I would have gotten one on my own. Naming him has been a problem. Rex was first, that lasted a couple of days, Pita was next (pain in the ***), then there was Dubai because I like the way it sounds, but Max is his name. He is a holy terror. I can't read the newspaper without him tearing it up. I can't sit at the computer without him walking on the keys, biting my hands or jumping on my head. He climbs up my leg, with or without me wearing Levi's. He looks really sweet, but he is the devil spawn...here are a few examples...

He is not quiet like this very often











he's teasing Roxie





Roxie is not happy about sharing her favorite toy





devil child





They don't stay cute like this very long





He can't replace Big Bubba in my heart. But he has made losing Bubba a little easier.
I certainly wouldn't have gotten one this soon on my own, but I think most animals come to us they way THEY want, not the way WE want.
I have always wanted a tuxedo kittie, but this is a holy terror and I wanted a soft sweet fuzzy kind of kitten, not one who leaves scratch marks all over me, he is biting my bare feet as I am typing this, because he jumped onto my head from the shelf over my computer, so I tossed him onto the rug, now he is eating my feet. I think I'll go watch Woodstock and remember a softer more mellow time...


----------



## Isa (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww Maggie, Max is sooo cute. He looks so calm on certain pic but on others he looks like a kitty full of energy  I am sure you have a lot of fun with him. It is true that he will never replace Big Bubba (never one will) but I am glad that it is a little more easy to live with Big Bubba's death with your new little one. I am sure that Max keep you busy a lot 
Max, Welcome to the TFO family!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 15, 2009)

welcome max, be a good boy for maggie and roxie ;o)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2009)

He's got "trouble" written all over his face!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Aug 15, 2009)

Maggie, I'm sorry I didn't know that you had lost Big Bubba. I know how much that hurts. I also know how much fun and laughter a new kitten can bring into your life. He is adorable just like a little kid into everything. Anyway reading the newpaper is just depressing so let him rip it up.


----------



## purpod (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL, Maggie ~

I'm soo happy that he found his way to you, my Dear!! God is good, to be sure, and this little bundle of claws and jaws is perhaps just what the Big Guy ordered for you!! {Altho stock in "Bandaid" might've been a nice addition to come with this little bundle, lol}

I truly laughed out loud when I saw Yvonnes post ~ lolol; indeed, they do not stay this cute & full of rambunctious character for long, so enjoy each and every scratch as you can ~

Big big {{{huggs}}} to you, Maggie, for opening your heart to this lil' guy so soon after losing your bestest bud, Big Bubba ~ I was hoping that you were fairing thru & am very pleased to see your posting and your pics!!

Hoooray for you all,
Purpod & crew


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow..Maggie..what a cutie! It's like having a toddler in the house. What fun! He's beautiful too.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww what a gift. Congrats!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 15, 2009)

Maggie, I love the name Max, its actually suits him  He is so cute, well in the pics at least, none of us can know what a terror he is haha. I do totally believe though that we come across our pets for a reason. Max will indeed never replace Bubba, but he will be a friend for life, and he'll keep you young with his monkey ways


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 15, 2009)

OH Maggie I am so sorry about Big Bubba... And I promise it, Max will help.. You huggle and snuggle up to him you will scream when he bites your toes or jumps out from under the couch and grabs you lol.. but you will be thankful he is there.. he will help.. 

I lost my brother 4 years ago today. I lost him about two weeks before Hurricane Katrina hit. The day after all the services, I just couldn't face the world. Or get out of bed.. I just wanted to wake from what felt like a horrible nightmare.. Outside in our backyard my husband and daughter had found a cute little 5 or 6 week old white kitten. We were living at our old house and had 10 Acres there, so not sure where the little guy came from.. They brought him to me.. The kitten worked his magic and I started to smile.. And before long I was feeling like actually getting out of the bed.. Needed to feed the new kitty and before I knew it the more the kitten was around me the more he took my mind off my losing my brother at age 37 to a heart attack.. So I choose his name My little angel kitty who came to me at a time when I hurting so bad. I named him Johnny Cat.. Johnny after my brother.. JC for short.. THEN 14 days after losing my brother.. Hurrican Katrina struck the gulf coast.. We were in a hotel, that flooded out but the whole time I had my little white angel jonny cat with me, he played with me and my girls, took our minds off the storm.. Snuggled up and slept while we were waiting for the storm/flood waters to head back out to the sea.. When it was finally time to try and make it home, My husband had taken all my pets down to the truck and I was waiting in the room with the ones still left in the room. I gave him Johnny Cat (he was in wicker picnick basket) and I told my husband to keep the top shut.. But he sat the basket down on the tail gait (there was a camper shell on the back of the truck) He came back up to get another load of stuff and I walked down and there the basket was sitting and it was empty.. JC had slipped right out the lid of the basket.. We searched and searched for 2 hours that night. Even other were out there helping search for him. People that had lost so much helping me search for my JC.. We went back time and time again searching for him, and even passed out fliers.. but he was gone.. I believe he came into my life when I most needed him and since I was past the worst part, he had done his job with me.. And was on to help someone else like he had helped me .. Someone that needed a sweet little white kitten to help them smile and maybe help another family who maybe had to rebuild everything.. I believe angels come in all shapes and sizes.. And that little cat was my Angel... If I hadn't had taken pictures of him I would have thought we dreamed him up.. He walked in helped me and then poof he was gone into the night.. 

Maggie I love the pictures of Max... Let him work his magic on you.. Totally believe cats have speical healing powers.. 

Please forgive for being soooo long... 

Speical Maggie Hugs~ Don't be sad..


----------



## dmmj (Aug 15, 2009)

I wish I could remember the old saying but it is about you not finding the right pet but the right pet finding you. I most likely butchered the saying but I hope I got the intent across.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am glad you are starting to feel better, Mags. 

He's only giving you hell because he knows that you can take it!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2009)

emysemys said:


> He's got "trouble" written all over his face!
> 
> Yvonne



That was my thought too!  Reminds me of almost a carbon copy (but smaller) of the little brat who is trying to "help" me type right now. I am sure Max will keep you entertained...and picking up after him just like Starkin is doing with me. Very cute little guy Maggie!

Gulf Coast your story was sweet and so sad at the same time, but thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2009)

Gulf Coast, your story was sad and sweet, I agree with Jaqui, it made water come from my eyes...thank you for sharing it with us...


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2009)

Janice that was such a beautiful and inspiring story. 
Maggie, maybe Big Bubba Cummings sent that baby to you....he will give you a much needed laugh.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Maggie what great pics of Max I love him sleeping in the tort water bowl (also know by some as a flower pot saucer). He looks so peaceful and loveable. And then the one of him teasing Roxie and climbing the post whow what eyes. You can just see he knows he is "IT" 
He knows the world really revolves around him and he is letting you and Roxie know it too. LOL


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 16, 2009)

Maggie 

So sorry to hear about Big Bubba. I agree with the others that Max was sent by him straight to you. Max is adorable....and I love Roxie's measured response to him. 

Sandy


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2009)

katesgoey said:


> Maggie
> 
> So sorry to hear about Big Bubba. I agree with the others that Max was sent by him straight to you. Max is adorable....and I love Roxie's measured response to him.
> 
> Sandy



Hey Sandy, nice to see you're back and posting, we've missed you...Max is trouble wearing a tuxedo. I tried to read the newspaper this evening until he tore thru it so many times it was just shredded...he's trouble all right!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 20, 2009)

Yall are welcome... It was straight from the heart just as it had happened.. And I do believe Max is the medicine you need at this time..


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 20, 2009)

How did I miss that Big Bubba has gone to torty heaven!  I feel so lucky to have actually met him in person.

Gulf Coast... what a story... don't even know what to say...

PS Cute kitten


----------



## Nay (Aug 20, 2009)

Gee, these stories are so from the heart. It's nice to get to know alittle bit about these cyber-folks. 
Janice Wow, that was hard,but what do ya do when you get these curve balls thrown at you. How sweet to share.
Maggie, what happened? I didn't know about Bubba either.And that kitten, oh boy!! Good Luck! One tip I can share from experience, (maybe you know already) When that urge to scrunch his little belly and have him use his hind feet on you, RESIST and let your hand just"die" If he's as rambunchious as he seems, it will save you big time in life when he goes to really draw blood. We had a little devil like that and didn't do the dead hand thing and we payed when it wasn't so cute anymore.. The next cat we got, we all tryed it,It was hard because they are soooo cute, but now that he's 6, we are all very happy. Have fun, and enjoy!

Na


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 20, 2009)

Several of you have misunderstood because the names are so close. Big Bubba Cummings who died on July 31st was my very best friend and cat , feline, companion of 15 years.
Bob who is my big Sulcata is still walking around and having misadventures. I hope he continues living for a long time and my big worry as my health sucks and I realize I won't live too many more years is I don't know of anyone who will be able to take him when I die. I worry he will then be homeless and have horrid things happen to him like I have seen happen to other Sulcata who's people died.
I don't approve of my son as his keeper so I am hoping some one who I know on my various tort lists and forums will take Bob...


----------



## Nay (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry maggie, I had thought that Big Bubba -was- the cat you were having trouble with, (kidney failure?) and then I read the post before mine that said it was a tort. And being in the upper age bracket just figures I remembered wrong. I hadn't seen any postings on an old tort died and thought I would ask for sure.
It is very hard to lose a feline friend, but 15, hey that's a good life.
I also try not to dwell on what will happen to many of my pets, and not sure there is any really good way to get them what they had.. Just surrounding yourself with many 'like ' people seems to assure me(you) that they are alot around. This forum has shown me that. Maybe that would be another good thread to start?
na


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 20, 2009)

Nay said:


> Sorry maggie, I had thought that Big Bubba -was- the cat you were having trouble with, (kidney failure?) and then I read the post before mine that said it was a tort. And being in the upper age bracket just figures I remembered wrong. I hadn't seen any postings on an old tort died and thought I would ask for sure.
> It is very hard to lose a feline friend, but 15, hey that's a good life.
> I also try not to dwell on what will happen to many of my pets, and not sure there is any really good way to get them what they had.. Just surrounding yourself with many 'like ' people seems to assure me(you) that they are alot around. This forum has shown me that. Maybe that would be another good thread to start?
> na



Yes, Big Bubba was my cat with the renal failure, but the vet prescribed a treatment because he was having a little trouble breathing and that treatment *I* gave him and he died in my arms convulsing in about 15 minutes. It was horrible, and I can't talk about it. The Vet had told me Bubba was going to live a few more years. And he died with me trying to


----------

